# CATALONIA: the land of thousand faces.



## absalon (Apr 26, 2009)

Catalunya/Catalonha/Cataluña/Catalonia/Catalogne




Sant Climent de Taüll. 








http://www.flickr.com/photos/danimorell/3016608209/sizes/o/

El Pedraforca








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mserarolsbcn/2608101839/sizes/l/

El far del Fangar








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mserarolsbcn/2732277914/sizes/l/

Lleida. La Seu Vella








http://www.flickr.com/photos/fontana/3804411077/sizes/o/

Cadaqués. Girona








http://www.flickr.com/photos/bcnbits/209874145/sizes/o/

Montserrat








http://www.flickr.com/photos/alessandrocoiro/3207861912/sizes/l/

Miravet. Tarragona








http://www.flickr.com/photos/quimgranell/3196865550/sizes/o/

Besalú. Girona








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ghs/3196966284/sizes/l/

Girona








http://www.flickr.com/photos/quimgranell/2981259517/sizes/l/

Vall de Núria. Girona








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3837525470/sizes/l/

Vic. Barcelona








http://www.flickr.com/photos/montse-poch/4168132641/sizes/l/

Sabadell. Barcelona








http://www.flickr.com/photos/luigix/3794140383/sizes/l/

Via Laietana in Barcelona








http://www.flickr.com/photos/bcnbits/452147146/sizes/l/

Artíes. Vall d´Aran








http://www.flickr.com/photos/rodmanoly/4087130641/sizes/l/

Port de la Selva. Girona








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mserarolsbcn/4005627511/sizes/l/

Cala Estreta. Costa Brava. Girona








http://www.flickr.com/photos/montse-poch/3608856962/sizes/l/


----------



## absalon (Apr 26, 2009)

Catalunya/Catalonha/Cataluña/Catalonia/Catalogne/Catalunha

Salou. Tarragona








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4124039839/sizes/o/

Tibidabo. Barcelona









Delta de L´Ebre. Tarragona








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jordigilferre/4206519995/sizes/o/

Santa Maria de Poblet. Tarragona








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3163709421/sizes/l/

Tremp. Lleida








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ralas/4189241747/sizes/l/

L´Hospitalet de Llobregat. Barcelona









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kuk/3447594338/sizes/o/


----------



## Kriativus (Jul 23, 2007)

Very beautiful. Congratulations. I love Girona look.


----------



## LFellipe (Aug 10, 2009)

Friendly place, thanks kay:


----------



## absalon (Apr 26, 2009)

Catalunya/Catalonha/Cataluña/Catalonia/Catalogne/Catalunha

Masia Freixa. Terrassa. Barcelona








http://www.flickr.com/photos/paco_calvino/474813176/sizes/l/

Camprodón. Girona








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ancama_99/898638078/sizes/l/

Pantà de Sau. Barcelona








http://www.flickr.com/photos/braid44/2189871003/sizes/o/

Pirineus








http://www.flickr.com/photos/estrellaesteve/3501071895/sizes/l/

Banyoles. Girona








http://www.flickr.com/photos/quimgranell/1853066220/sizes/o/

El Canigó








http://www.flickr.com/photos/espiadimonis_/3327965496/sizes/l/

MACBA (Museu d´Art Contemporani de Barcelona). Barcelona








http://www.flickr.com/photos/marcelgermain/2052927560/sizes/o/


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

Beautiful. Great selection of quality photos!


----------



## Askario (Nov 13, 2007)

Very beatiful!


----------



## absalon (Apr 26, 2009)

Ribarca said:


> Beautiful. Great selection of quality photos!


thanks!!


----------



## absalon (Apr 26, 2009)

Catalunya/Catalonha/Cataluña/Catalonia/Catalogne/Catalunha

Museu Dalí. Figueres. Girona








http://www.flickr.com/photos/bluedel/3538458283/sizes/l/

Prades. Tarragona








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4247338281/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/

Plaça del Rei. Barcelona








http://www.flickr.com/photos/danimorell/458610409/sizes/o/

La Seu d´Urgell. Lleida








http://www.flickr.com/photos/albtotxo/854355028/sizes/l/


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

Wonderful photos


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

This is a very beautiful thread. Let us all keep it free of politicization and enjoy the wonderful photos, or it will be locked again. 
Thank you!


----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)

Muy bien! kay:


----------



## absalon (Apr 26, 2009)

Catalunya/Catalonha/Cataluña/Catalonia/Catalogne/Catalunha

Tossa de Mar. Girona








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dynamosquito/3976890190/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/neilsingapore/3604909820/sizes/l/

Parc Nacional d´Aigüestortes. Lleida








http://www.flickr.com/photos/pierreg_09/3219084792/sizes/l/in/photostream/

Catedral de Tortosa. Tarragona








http://www.flickr.com/photos/le8al/3278691760/sizes/o/

Sitges. Barcelona








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mserarolsbcn/3734016509/sizes/l/


----------



## absalon (Apr 26, 2009)

Catalunya/Catalonha/Cataluña/Catalonia/Catalogne/CatalunhaCastellfollit de la Roca. Girona








http://www.flickr.com/photos/javirunner/3852711463/sizes/l/

Mercat de Santa Caterina. Barcelona








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/360474168/sizes/o/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Great photos!


----------



## absalon (Apr 26, 2009)

Catalunya/Catalonha/Cataluña/Catalonia/Catalogne/Catalunha

COSTA BRAVA. Girona









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2666744601/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2670220381/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3173/3019102776_099b6dd8cf_b.jpg









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2692850344/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/valconis/2613777284/sizes/o/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3798690381/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4199658837/sizes/o/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/295287837/sizes/o/


----------



## absalon (Apr 26, 2009)

Catalunya/Catalonha/Cataluña/Catalonia/Catalogne/Catalunha

Berga. Barcelona









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jordichueca/3609061520/sizes/o/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mserarolsbcn/3021020647/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mserarolsbcn/3118263486/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mserarolsbcn/3025212303/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mserarolsbcn/3562696724/sizes/l/

La Patum de Berga
The Patum de Berga, or simply "La Patum", is a popular and traditional festival that is celebrated each year in the Catalan city of Berga during the Solemnity of Corpus Christi. It consists of several performances of mystical and symbolical figures that dance to the rhythm of a big drum and vivid music. The balls are marked for their solemnity and the use of fire and pyrotechnics.

It was declared a Traditional Festival of National Interest by the Generalitat de Catalunya in 1983, and as a Masterpiece of the Oral and Intangible Heritage of Humanity by UNESCO in 2005.










http://www.flickr.com/photos/mserarolsbcn/3624134907/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gegantavella/3629228089/sizes/l/


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4089951762/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4089190229/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4089770863/sizes/l/in/set-72157616998645033/


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

I Love it. Thanks for the pics


----------



## JC. SAMPERZ (Jun 6, 2008)

Beautiful city. kay:


----------



## guille_89uy (Jan 14, 2008)

One of the most plural places of the world.


----------



## absalon (Apr 26, 2009)

Catalunya/Catalonha/Cataluña/Catalonia/Catalogne/Catalunha

El Raval. Barcelona

El Raval is a neighborhood in the Ciutat Vella district of Barcelona. The neighborhood, especially the part closest to the port, is also informally known as Barri xinés, Barrio chino or Barri chino, meaning "Chinatown." El Raval is one of the two historical neighborhoods that border the Rambla (the other being the Barri Gòtic). The neighborhood is home to 200,000 people.

An area historically infamous for its nightlife and cabarets, as well as prostitution and crime, El Raval has changed significantly in recent years and, due to its central location, has become a minor attraction of Barcelona. It is currently the home to a very diverse immigrant community (47.4% of its population was born abroad[1]), ranging from Pakistanis and Indonesians, to a more recent Eastern european community, especially from Romania. El Raval is also becoming one of the hippest up-and-coming neighborhoods of Barcelona where many artists live and work. It is home to many bars, restaurants, and night spots.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bcnbits/161933371/sizes/o/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bcnbits/294583603/sizes/o/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3010415759/sizes/o/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3460505496/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/carlossolrac/3183505906/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/javier1949/3342439182/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jtaglione/3439012819/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/shussain/3853547330/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/marcelgermain/2062418805/sizes/o/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lievensoete/3381040405/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3373549665/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/massimop/3468084462/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/monik69/4243682765/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jglambert/3407213319/sizes/o/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/marianortiz/3033834253/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/iwphotos/4281783248/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/xevivarela/3131149175/sizes/o/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/xevivarela/3131973584/sizes/o/in/set-72157611565882780/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/xevivarela/3131587636/sizes/o/in/set-72157611565882780/


----------



## absalon (Apr 26, 2009)

Catalunya/Catalonha/Cataluña/Catalonia/Catalogne/Catalunha


La Garrotxa. Girona

Garrotxa is a comarca (county) in Catalonia. Its population in 2001 was 47,747, more than half of them in the capital city of Olot. It is roughly equivalent to the historical comarca of Besalú.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/braid44/sets/72157603341130469/











































































ZONA VOLCÀNICA









http://www.flickr.com/photos/calabepa/2699015053/sizes/l/


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

Noi, me agrada molt Catalunya... gràcies per aquestas fotos

(me corregís... no hablo catalán muy bien)


----------



## absalon (Apr 26, 2009)

jeje... MOLT BE!! se te entiende que eso es lo importante! GRACIAS!


----------



## Tiramisú (Feb 13, 2007)

Bellísima Catalunya!!!!

Este thread promete, las fotos están fabulosas!
Saludos,


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

awesome catalunha!


----------



## absalon (Apr 26, 2009)

Catalunya/Catalonha/Cataluña/Catalonia/Catalogne/Catalunha

Alta Ribagorça. Lleida

Alta Ribagorça is one of the comarques of Catalonia. Its capital is Pont de Suert.
The Catalan Romanesque Churches of the Vall de Boí are UNESCO World Heritage Sites.(Nov. 30, 2000).
In the North-East of the area there is the Aigüestortes i Estany de Sant Maurici National Park, which attracts an important number of visitors.



















http://www.flickr.com/photos/joselmc/2816003603/sizes/o/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/joselmc/3992693145/sizes/o/in/set-72157607033872124/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/joselmc/2817297069/sizes/o/in/set-72157607033872124/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/zaragoza/2474776772/sizes/o/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4039625147/sizes/l/


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

m'agradarian fotos de la Val d'Aran


----------



## absalon (Apr 26, 2009)

Vitiok said:


> m'agradarian fotos de la Val d'Aran


home i tant! si no te les penjo avui, te les penjo demà, OK?


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

clar que si home, gràcies.


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

Absalon is a clever guy and got my message!:lol:

Outstanding photos!:drool:


----------



## absalon (Apr 26, 2009)

Catalunya/Catalonha/Cataluña/Catalonia/Catalogne/Catalunha

Vall d´Aran. Val d´Aran. Lleida

The Aran Valley is a small valley in the Pyrenees mountains and a comarca (county) in the northwestern part of Catalonia. Most of the valley constitutes the only part of Catalonia on the north face of the Pyrenees, hence the only part of Catalonia whose waters drain into the Atlantic Ocean. The region is characterized by an Atlantic climate, due to its peculiar orientation, which is different from other valleys in the area.


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2604712140/sizes/o/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2709094479/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/alba_faura/649342625/sizes/o/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4005702449/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4192872865/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pandreu/2908233644/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/danimorell/2480738738/sizes/o/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/elrentaplats/3233650482/sizes/o/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/martinuu/345286665/sizes/o/


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

gorgeous landscape!:drool:


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

My eyes hurt from so much beauty.

Keep up the great work. You have a great eye from picking quality pictures and it makes this photo thread so much better than the others here.


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Very, very nice photos indeed. Cataluña is among the most beautiful and varied Spanish regions :cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## absalon (Apr 26, 2009)

Catalunya/Catalonha/Cataluña/Catalonia/Catalogne/Catalunha

Massís de Montserrat. Barcelona

Montserrat is a mountain near Barcelona, in Catalonia. It is the site of a Benedictine abbey, Santa Maria de Montserrat, which hosts the Virgin of Montserrat sanctuary and which is identified by some with the location of the Holy Grail in Arthurian myth.

Home of the Santa Maria de Montserrat monastery, and the Virgin of Montserrat ( "la moreneta" in catalan), a "black Madonna" statue and object of pilgrimage, also patron saint of Catalonia.

"Montserrat" literally means "jagged (serrated) mountain" in Catalan. It describes the peculiar aspect of the rock formation, which is visible from a great distance. The mountain is composed of strikingly pink conglomerate, a form of sedimentary rock, popular with climbers.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/panoramyx/4087523344/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/lev61/3085175390/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/lev61/4171818918/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/lev61/4184627339/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/lev61/4176359254/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/carles9/3766705809/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/514455180/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/danimorell/2085172876/sizes/o/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/philippkorting/4075936418/sizes/l/


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

Gràcies per las fotos de la Val d'Aran... és molt interessant aquesta cultura occitana que encara hi ha al territori català i encara més interessant és la seva llengua, el aranés... gràcies de nou !


----------



## absalon (Apr 26, 2009)

Vitiok said:


> Gràcies per las fotos de la Val d'Aran... és molt interessant aquesta cultura occitana que encara hi ha al territori català i encara més interessant és la seva llengua, el aranés... gràcies de nou !


Gràcies a tu pels teus comentaris! Si vols veure alguna foto d´alguna comarca de Catalunya en concret, demana-me-la!

Adéu noi!

I espero que també t´hagi agradat Montserrat, per mi un dels llocs més especials de tota Catalunya...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Beautiful, very nice photos from Catalonia :cheers: Muchas gracias kay:


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

absalon said:


> I espero que també t´hagi agradat Montserrat, per mi un dels llocs més especials de tota Catalunya...



I tant kay:


----------



## Tiramisú (Feb 13, 2007)

^^ Uau! Qué bien que hablás catalán, Vitiok! Es una lengua bellísima, pero no me atrevo a aprenderla porque seguro no tendré muchas oportunidades de usarla... pero bueno vos hablás hasta ruso, mis felicitaciones....  Salu2!


Absalon: Esas últimas fotos están de babearse.... De verdad que muy bellos los paisajes naturales de Cataluña! Voy a estar viniendo mucho por este thread! Saludos!

:cheers: Catalonia is just Awesome!!!! :cheers:


----------



## absalon (Apr 26, 2009)

Catalunya/Catalonha/Cataluña/Catalonia/Catalogne/Catalunha

Tarragonés. Tarragona

Tarragonès is a comarca (county) in Catalonia. It is one of the three comarques formed in the 1936 comarcal division of Camp de Tarragona. It lies on the Mediterranean coast, between the comarques of Baix Penedès to the northeast and Baix Camp to the south. Over 60% of the population live in the capital, Tarragona.










Reus

Reus is the capital of the comarca of Baix Camp, in the province of Tarragona, in Catalonia.

The area has always been an important producer of wines and spirits, and gained continental importance at the time of the Phylloxera plague. Nowadays it is known by its commercial activity, for being a mecca of rock-climbing and as the birth-place of world-famous architect Gaudi.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/crossa/sets/72157605903012297/

















































Castell (human castles)

A castell is a human tower built traditionally in festivals at many locations within Catalonia. At these festivals, several "colles castelleres" or teams often succeed in building and sustain a tower's structure for a certain length of time.

ORIGIN

The tradition of building human towers originated in Valls, near the city of Tarragona, in the southern part of Catalonia towards the end of the 18th century. Later it developed a following in other regions of Catalonia and even Majorca, and currently has become very popular in parts of Spain. However, the best and most skilled castellers are still found near Tarragona.


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

Tiramisú said:


> ^^ Uau! Qué bien que hablás catalán, Vitiok! Es una lengua bellísima, pero no me atrevo a aprenderla porque seguro no tendré muchas oportunidades de usarla... pero bueno vos hablás hasta ruso, mis felicitaciones....  Salu2!
> 
> 
> Absalon: Esas últimas fotos están de babearse.... De verdad que muy bellos los paisajes naturales de Cataluña! Voy a estar viniendo mucho por este thread! Saludos!
> ...


Hola tiramisú. Como ya habrás visto, soy un enamorado de las lenguas extranjeras y aunque no las hablo perfectamente, hago el esfuerzo. Y pues bueno, de hecho no uso mucho el catalán pero igual es bonito saberlo hablar un poco por cultura general, además me gusta tratar de hablar con un extranjero en su propio idioma si puedo. Y bueno, al menos acá en el foro podrías usarlo a menudo 

Benvingut a aprendre català, una llengua bella


----------



## guille_89uy (Jan 14, 2008)

Amazing!

I'm proud of my nation!


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

Aquesta em sembla que és del 11 de setp a la Diada... això perque hi ha moltas senyeras... no?


----------



## absalon (Apr 26, 2009)

Vitiok said:


> Aquesta em sembla que és del 11 de setp a la Diada... això perque hi ha moltas senyeras... no?


doncs no necessariament... sempre que hi ha representacions de castells es posen senyeres, tot i que en aquesta foto, no són senyeras, sinó estelades.


----------



## absalon (Apr 26, 2009)

1000 views !!!!! congratulations thread !!


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*Embalse de Sau*


----------



## guille_89uy (Jan 14, 2008)

*Barcelona*

Barcelona


----------



## absalon (Apr 26, 2009)

Viva_Bulgaria said:


>


uohhhhh!!!


----------



## Spike88bcn (Oct 13, 2007)

Absalon un treball impressionant m'encanta!!! M`han entrat moltes ganes de visitar més coses del nostre país.


----------



## viscAbarcelona (Aug 24, 2009)

Spike88bcn said:


> Absalon un treball impressionant m'encanta!!! M`han entrat moltes ganes de visitar més coses del nostre país.


+1 quina feinada! hi ha molts racons que encara no he vist i en veient aquestes fotos m'han agafat moltes ganes de prendre'm unes setmanes de vacances i anar-me'n amb el cotxe a fer un tomb pel pais  sovint marxem a fora quan tenim indrets lloables al costat de casa :/ ara que potser millor m'espero a l'estiu i així gaudeixo també de les platjes  

de nou, moltes mercès per les fotos!


----------



## danarstorm (Sep 14, 2009)

Love that pic so much especially the old building glow at night


----------



## absalon (Apr 26, 2009)

Catalunya/Catalonha/Cataluña/Catalonia/La Catalogne/Catalunha/Katalonien/La Catalogna/Каталония/كتالونيا/卡塔龍尼亞 

Antoni GAUDÍ i Cornet. Barcelona city









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bcnbits/2144227337/sizes/o/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/januszbc/3206066020/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/januszbc/3829561318/sizes/l/in/set-72157605462553039/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/januszbc/4202208153/sizes/l/in/set-72157605462553039/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/fstifter/2955800070/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/xfp/2405267737/sizes/o/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/natashap/692529660/sizes/o/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/bcnbits/293306494/sizes/o/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/synes/84312820/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/wendi/3366340284/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/carme_r/3363598039/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/javier1949/3374053392/sizes/l/


----------



## absalon (Apr 26, 2009)

Catalunya/Catalonha/Cataluña/Catalonia/La Catalogne/Catalunha/Katalonien/La Catalogna/Каталония/كتالونيا/卡塔龍尼亞

Aeroport de Lleida-Alguaire. Lleida
























































http://www.flickr.com/photos/ptop/sets/72157622615533075/


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

The new airport of Lerida is very nice. I really like the design and the colours of the terminal. :cheers:

I think they should construct an international airport closer to the Pyrenees, for example near La Seu d'Urgell.


----------



## Vilarrubla (Dec 14, 2008)

It is a fantastic thread!!!!! :applause: Grans fotos!



Viva_Bulgaria said:


> The new airport of Lerida is very nice. I really like the design and the colours of the terminal. :cheers:
> 
> I think they should construct an international airport closer to the Pyrenees, for example near La Seu d'Urgell.


Currently the airport of la Seu d'Urgell (closed since 1984) is under construction to become aerodrom (will be called _*airport of Pirineus-Andorra*_). After Generalitat will began a study to increase the surface area of the airport, but is complicated because it is on top of a hill and should prolong the mountain. 









Flickr: http://www.flickr.com/photos/jortegafigueiral/3318873039/


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Vilarrubla said:


> Currently the airport of la Seu d'Urgell (closed since 1984) is under construction to become aerodrom (will be called _*airport of Pirineus-Andorra*_). After Generalitat will began a study to increase the surface area of the airport, but is complicated because it is on top of a hill and should prolong the mountain.


Hmmm, I see... Indeed it is going to be difficult since according to Google Earth the valley of the river Segre seems relatively narrow and with a lot of villages so constructing a new runway in the lowlands will be difficult and the expansion of the hill as well... 

Another option might be expanding the airfield in the plain of Cerdanya.


----------



## Vilarrubla (Dec 14, 2008)

You can see that image (http://territori.scot.cat/cat/img2/2009/10/005_aeroport_la_seu_copia.jpg), is a preeliminar study to build a second track or replace the current one. This second track wouldn't affect as the current one.

The Generalitat would open the airport only during the day and obviously the traffic wouldn't be high.


----------



## absalon (Apr 26, 2009)

Catalunya/Catalonha/Cataluña/Catalonia/La Catalogne/Catalunha/Katalonien/La Catalogna/Каталония/كتالونيا/卡塔龍尼亞

Mercat de la Boqueria. Barcelona city

The Mercat de Sant Josep de la Boqueria, often simply referred to as La Boqueria, is a large public market in the Ciutat Vella district of Barcelona, Catalonia, and one of the city's foremost tourist landmarks, with an entrance from La Rambla, not far from the Liceu, Barcelona's opera house. The market has a very diverse selection of goods.

History
The first mention of the Boqueria market in Barcelona dates from 1217, when tables were installed near the old city gate to sell meat. From December 1470 onwards, a pig market was held at this site; at this time it was known as Mercat Bornet. Later, until 1794, it was known simply as Mercat de la Palla, or straw market. In the beginning, the market was not enclosed and had no official status, being regarded simply as an extension of the Plaça Nova market, which extended to the Plaça del Pi.

Later, the authorities decided to construct a separate market on La Rambla, housing mainly fishmongers and butchers. It was not until 1826 that the market was legally recognized, and a convention held in 1835 decided to build an official structure. Construction began on March 19, 1840 under the direction of the architect Mas Vilà. The market officially opened in the same year, but the plans for the building were modified many times. The inauguration of the structure finally took place in 1853. A new fish market opened in 1911, and the metal roof that still exists today was constructed in 1914.










http://www.flickr.com/photos/madiza/1338824952/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4313828337/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/vikingospub/3692362358/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/vikingospub/3692386056/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/vikingospub/3691598537/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4314550818/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/vikingospub/3692520966/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/vikingospub/3692447106/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/docman/355020859/sizes/o/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/heldercotrim/4117925145/sizes/l/


----------



## guille_89uy (Jan 14, 2008)

*Barcelona!*

Barcelona, the capital of Catalonia


----------



## absalon (Apr 26, 2009)

molt maques!


----------



## absalon (Apr 26, 2009)

Catalunya/Catalonha/Cataluña/Catalonia/La Catalogne/Catalunha/Katalonien/La Catalogna/Каталония/كتالونيا/卡塔龍尼亞

Sant Pere de Rodes. Girona

The Benedictine monastery of Sant Pere de Rodes is an important former monastery in the comarca of Alt Empordà, in the North East of Catalonia.

History
The true origin of the monastery is not known, which has given rise to speculation and legend; such as its foundation by monks who disembarked in the area with the remains of Saint Peter and other saints, to save them from the Barbarian hordes that had fallen on Rome. Once the danger had passed the Pope Boniface IV commanded them to construct a monastery.

The first documentation of the existence of the monastery dates 878, it being mentioned as a simple monastery cell consecrated to Saint Peter, but it is not until 945 when an independent Benedictine monastery was founded, prevailed over by an abbot. Bound to the County of Empúries it reached its maximum splendor between the XI and XII centuries until its final decay in 17th century. Its increasing importance is reflected in its status as a point of pilgrimage.

In the 17th Century XVII it was sacked in several occasions and in 1793 was deserted by the benedictine community which was transferred to Vila-sacred and finally settled in Figueres in 1809 until it was dissolved.

The monastery was declared a national monument in 1930. In 1935 the Generalitat of Catalonia initiated the first restoration work.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4001771941/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/reinante/4001214352/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/smorchon/3206880123/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/smorchon/3207733408/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/enriquevelo/3976619124/sizes/o/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dsureda/3862066199/sizes/l/


----------



## WhiteMagick (May 28, 2006)

Catalunya is astonishing. The best trip I've ever had was my 4 days spent in Barcelona!


----------



## absalon (Apr 26, 2009)

Catalunya/Catalonha/Cataluña/Catalonia/La Catalogne/Catalunha/Katalonien/La Catalogna/Каталония/كتالونيا/卡塔龍尼亞

El Port de la Bonaigua.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3857183715/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/caloritx/4202340713/sizes/o/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3867291465/sizes/o/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/paco_calvino/3821915350/sizes/o/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/xaf/2185950908/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4028070245/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jb092004/4035821268/sizes/o/


----------



## JoseRodolfo (Jul 9, 2003)

:cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## Ricbit (Dec 14, 2007)

Magnificent! :drool:
I love so much Spain. My favorite country!!!


----------



## viscAbarcelona (Aug 24, 2009)

Ricbit said:


> Magnificent! :drool:
> I love so much Spain. My favorite country!!!


I think you wrote in the wrong thread, the spanish thread is here 

I cannot stop looking at the last picture you posted Absalon, it's just so much perfect! it could be next Windows official desktop picture :lol:


----------



## alacanti (Jun 14, 2003)

Gracias por las fotos. Son espectaculares y hacen justicia a lo que és Catalunya.


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

viscAbarcelona said:


> I think you wrote in the wrong thread, the spanish thread is here
> 
> I cannot stop looking at the last picture you posted Absalon, it's just so much perfect! it could be next Windows official desktop picture :lol:


Since Catalonia is part of Spain and he admires the beauty of Catalonia, I don't see what is the problem of a person saying his sympathy for Spain.

Catalonia is a wonderful region of Spain which is my favourite country as well. :cheers:

*Artiga de Lin*


----------



## absalon (Apr 26, 2009)

Catalunya/Catalonha/Cataluña/Catalonia/La Catalogne/Catalunha/Katalonien/La Catalogna/Каталония/كتالونيا/卡塔龍尼亞

Moltes gràcies a Joanot, usuari de FLICKR, per les seves magnífiques fotos i per la seva col·laboració!
Thanks to Joanot, user of FLICKR. 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/joanot/

Tarragona i Altafulla


----------



## guille_89uy (Jan 14, 2008)

Viva_Bulgaria said:


> Since Catalonia is part of Spain and he admires the beauty of Catalonia, I don't see what is the problem of a person saying his sympathy for Spain.
> 
> Catalonia is a wonderful region of Spain which is my favourite country as well. :cheers:





Catalonia is more than just a "region". Respect our national feeling, please, this is not the spanish thread...


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

hno:



Taller said:


> This is a very beautiful thread. Let us all keep it free of politicization and enjoy the wonderful photos, or it will be locked again.
> Thank you!


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

beautiful Sant Pere de Rodes by the scenary, and art too :yes:


----------



## guille_89uy (Jan 14, 2008)

*Barcelon!*

Barcelona!


----------



## Spike88bcn (Oct 13, 2007)

The two skyline photos are amazing!!! Thanks Guille! I have to visit too much beautiful towns in my country, Catalonia. And I think I will return to Altafulla someday.


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

I would thank the name of the places, because I don't know some of them... Hospital de Sant Pau?


----------



## guille_89uy (Jan 14, 2008)

Yes, Hospital de Sant Pau.


----------



## absalon (Apr 26, 2009)

GUILLE_89UY ! Molt bones fotos! Gràcies per la teva aportació... ja saps que aquest fil és teu per penjar les fotos o reportatges que vulguis! SALUT!


----------



## absalon (Apr 26, 2009)

Catalunya/Catalonha/Cataluña/Catalonia/La Catalogne/Catalunha/Katalonien/La Catalogna/Каталония/كتالونيا/卡塔龍尼亞

CAP DE CREUS

Cap de Creus (Cape of crosses in Catalan) is located at the far NE of Catalonia, some 25 km south from the French border. The nearest town is Figueres, capital of the Alt Empordà and birthplace of Salvador Dalí. It is a peninsula of 190 square kilometres of an extraordinary landscape value; a very rocky dry region, with almost no trees, in contrast with a seaside rich in minuscule creeks of deep blue sea to anchor. Mountains are the last eminences of the Pyrenees which make the natural border between France and Catalonia. The region is frequently swept by awful north wind "tramontana" (beyond mountains) which has caused many naval disasters. Cadaqués is the most well known village, home of artists and writers, with sophisticated atmosphere, near Port Lligat where Dalí built his home in a paradise small bay. El Port de la Selva, with a little fishing harbour is less exploited, with good gastronomic recourses and pleasant terraces. Fantastic Sant Pere de Rodes stands out at 500 m of altitude with spectacular views of the Cap and the Pyrenees. It is a 11th century monastery whose first structures date from about 750 AD. It is a magnificent building in Catalan roman style with imposing dimensions and some pre-Romanic painting rests.

Cap de Creus is the easternmost point of mainland Catalonia. The legend tells that the Cap de Creus was made by Hercules.












































































http://www.flickr.com/photos/esteve1/tags/capdecreus/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jofre/2247440982/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/marionact/2872625390/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mollanas/2587552209/sizes/l/


----------



## absalon (Apr 26, 2009)

Catalunya/Catalonha/Cataluña/Catalonia/La Catalogne/Catalunha/Katalonien/La Catalogna/Каталония/كتالونيا/卡塔龍尼亞

*LA BAELLS*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jmsera/4404157937/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/

*GIRONA*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/gaviota1965/4392981995/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/

*BALAGUER*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4392685343/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/

*CASTELL DE PALLEJÀ*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/panoramyx/4379321923/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/

*COSTA BRAVA*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jordi_46/4370614623/sizes/o/in/[email protected]/

*CATALUNYA CENTRAL*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4360321787/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/

*BESALÚ*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/joseptomas76/4357072932/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/

*PORT DE BARCELONA*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/urugallu/4338317333/sizes/l/

*CASTELL DE CARDONA*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jordi_46/4341283503/sizes/o/in/[email protected]/

​


----------



## absalon (Apr 26, 2009)

Catalunya/Catalonha/Cataluña/Catalonia/La Catalogne/Catalunha/Katalonien/La Catalogna/Каталония/كتالونيا/卡塔龍尼亞

MONTSERRAT








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4332685815/sizes/o/in/[email protected]/

*PORT AINÉ*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/salva612/4326134590/sizes/o/in/[email protected]/

*CATALUNYA LITORAL*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/raulhornet/3919270972/sizes/l/

CALELLA








http://www.flickr.com/photos/silvi_objectiu/4188794938/sizes/l/​


----------



## Vilarrubla (Dec 14, 2008)

LA SEU D'URGELL, formerly/antiguamente: *URGELL*









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Image:La_Seu_d'Urgell_-_croped_picture.jpg?uselang=ca









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Image:Plana_de_la_Seu_des_de_Vilanova.JPG?uselang=ca









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lemeur/4001388550/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4142913759/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lemeur/4000622467/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/fer55/3390059717/









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Image:Mare_de_déu_d'Urgell.png?uselang=ca









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Image:Katalanischer_Meister_001.jpg?uselang=ca









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3569/3390906134_beac1fc50b_b.jpg









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Image:Parc_del_Segre.jpg?uselang=ca









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Image:Castell_de_Castellciutat.JPG?uselang=ca









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Image:La_Seu_d'Urgell_(Torre_Solsona).JPG?uselang=ca









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Image:Festa_major_de_la_Seu_d'Urgell.JPG?uselang=ca
​


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

Montserrat is a very special place, besides having a spiritual beauty.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2010)

Quins pissatges i quines ciutats tan boniques de... Me les trobo molt a faltar ara que ja no visc a Catalunya! Gràcies per fer-me recordar vells temps


----------



## absalon (Apr 26, 2009)

Catalunya/Catalonha/Cataluña/Catalonia/La Catalogne/Catalunha/Katalonien/La Catalogna/Каталония/كتالونيا/卡塔龍尼亞
*at night*


















































































​


----------



## absalon (Apr 26, 2009)

*MONTSERRAT*






























































































































​


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Amazing photos, all of them... :drool::drool::drool:


----------



## butel (Jul 12, 2008)

Viva_Bulgaria said:


> Amazing photos, all of them... :drool::drool::drool:


quote!
fantastic photos


----------



## absalon (Apr 26, 2009)

*Catalonia snowfall !! 08-03-2010 *

*General view of Catalonia on the right*









*Moià*










*Ribes de Freser*










*Girona*

















*
Barcelona*













































*the beach of Barcelona*




























*Tibidabo´s mountain in Barcelona*









































































​


----------



## JC. SAMPERZ (Jun 6, 2008)

Bellisima ciudad. Impresionante.


----------



## cichy87 (Aug 4, 2006)

Great thread. I'm going to Tarragona for a few days in April. Hope, I will also see Barcelona.

Beautiful photos :cheers:


----------



## absalon (Apr 26, 2009)

*Cal Pons










Sant Cugat del Vallès 










Camp Nou










Barcelona




























Tiana 










Barcelona











​*


----------



## D.D. (Nov 26, 2007)

Que linda Barcelona! parece otra ciudad con la nieve.


----------



## butel (Jul 12, 2008)

barcelona under the snow ...
fantastic


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Impressive La Baells y and very nice Montserrat. Regards.*


----------



## absalon (Apr 26, 2009)

*SABADELL*














































































































​


----------



## absalon (Apr 26, 2009)

*Barcelona Red Bull Air Race*














































​


----------



## viscAbarcelona (Aug 24, 2009)

absalon said:


>


Is this picture real? I mean, I do not even remember having seen Montserrat from tibidabo, well maybe from Collserola tower... but it looks so much large and close to Barcelona in that picture!


----------



## Vilarrubla (Dec 14, 2008)

^^ :dunno:
Collserola: 516 m
Montserrat: 1.236 m


----------



## absalon (Apr 26, 2009)




----------



## absalon (Apr 26, 2009)




----------



## absalon (Apr 26, 2009)




----------



## absalon (Apr 26, 2009)




----------



## okete7 (Nov 29, 2008)

Great pics, Absalon! Keep them coming, please


----------



## absalon (Apr 26, 2009)

*CADAQUÉS​*


----------



## absalon (Apr 26, 2009)

*LLAFRANC








*


----------



## absalon (Apr 26, 2009)

*MONTFERRI

















*​


----------



## absalon (Apr 26, 2009)

*MONTSERRAT








*​


----------



## absalon (Apr 26, 2009)

fotos by CIRIL


----------



## absalon (Apr 26, 2009)

*Barcelona*


----------



## Neon87 (Jun 30, 2008)

He vist totes les imatges i la veritat no ho se que dir. 

Jo tambè soc fan de Catalunya!! jejej


----------



## Neon87 (Jun 30, 2008)

*Algunes imatges meves*

*PARQUE GÜELL*





































*MAS DE GAUDI*

*Sagrada Familia*









*CASA DE BATLLÓ DE NOCHE - Av. Paseig de Gracia.*









*PLAYA DE LA BARCELONETA*









*NAVIDAD EN LAS CALLES - 2009*


----------



## Vilarrubla (Dec 14, 2008)

Están muy bien las fotos  Pero sólo algunas correcciones, el parque se llama Güell y el último edificio se llama Casa Batlló, lo de Casa Gaudí suena a que él vivera allí XD


----------



## Neon87 (Jun 30, 2008)

^^ jejej es cierto, disculpen no soy de la ciudad me confundo bastante porque me muevo mucho por España. Cada dia se aprende algo mas. 

PD1. Ahora lo edito.


----------



## absalon (Apr 26, 2009)

*BESALÚ (GIRONA)​*


----------



## absalon (Apr 26, 2009)

*VALL D´ARAN 


























*​


----------



## absalon (Apr 26, 2009)

*SA TUNA BAY (GIRONA)


























*


----------



## absalon (Apr 26, 2009)




----------



## absalon (Apr 26, 2009)

HUMAN TOWER *CASTELLS*

3 OF 10 WITH FOLRE & MANILLES

THIS IS ARCHITECTURE!! INCREDIBLE!


----------



## deckard_6 (Mar 16, 2010)

^^This is truly amazing. I always wonder how can they fall from this high and dont get hurt. I am fond of Catalunya


----------



## absalon (Apr 26, 2009)

....


----------



## absalon (Apr 26, 2009)

*World Heritage UNESCO 2010*





video in english


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

absalon said:


> *MONTSERRAT
> 
> 
> 
> ...




stunning photo.....


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Que hilo mas hermoso cada imagen habla que maravillosa es cataluña algo que me llamo la atencion es el valle de Aran esta localizado en los pirineos o cerca de Barcelona


----------



## guille_89uy (Jan 14, 2008)

absalon said:


> *World Heritage UNESCO 2010*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So beautiful...


----------



## ChinaTown2 (Dec 21, 2010)

Wow, I didnt know Spain is SO beautiful. Great nation!


----------



## absalon (Apr 26, 2009)

​
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5437121447/sizes/l/in/photostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/jakewashburn/5436574458/sizes/l/in/photostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/jakewashburn/5436574694/sizes/l/in/photostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/hoteltoledano/5432316380/sizes/l/in/photostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5430036119/sizes/l/in/photostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/sharnik/5428144465/sizes/l/in/photostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/geos777/5401045797/sizes/l/in/set-72157625813537311/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/thurb/5393418765/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2890250441/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2891137866/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/mrosa-ferre/5181434693/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/embolic/5306842131/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/eljoja/5228907547/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/mitchharri/5172434692/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/​


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Good to see that thread back. Catalonia is such a beautiful region; I hope to see some more pictures of the amazing natural landscapes in Catalonia :cheers:


----------



## JORDIMERCADO (Feb 15, 2011)

Te falta la Catalunya Central y Ponent!!! Seria fabuloso Poblet, Lleida, El Deltra del Ebro...


----------



## Angamell (Mar 8, 2010)

absalon said:


> valencian??
> 
> the origin of this "garlic sauce" is egypcian!


jajaaaa... que tio..jajaa.. volia encasquetar el all i oli com a catala i quant l'hi diuen que es valencia,s'en va per la travessa i diu que es egipci..jajaaa.. si tio si... posa una foto de la paella catalana..


----------



## absalon (Apr 26, 2009)

Jo parlo de Catalunya, no del País Valencià... all i oli mengem a Catalunya, i és molt típic d´aquí. El seu origen és egipci... ón és el problema?

Seguim...

*Sant Miquel del Fai *


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/panoramyx/4665039048/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/going-postal/4895120429/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## absalon (Apr 26, 2009)

*CASTELLERS IN TARRAGONA, CATALONIA

*16392519


----------



## absalon (Apr 26, 2009)

15454776

http://vimeo.com/15454776?ab


----------



## absalon (Apr 26, 2009)

*SANTUARI DE MONTGARRI*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/hoskillar/4813112710/sizes/l/in/photostream/

*CADAQUÉS*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/chorizo431/645895621/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## absalon (Apr 26, 2009)

*CATALUNYA SQUARE, BARCELONA*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/n_dangthuy/2950101978/


----------



## absalon (Apr 26, 2009)




----------



## absalon (Apr 26, 2009)




----------



## absalon (Apr 26, 2009)

Barcelona









http://www.flickr.com/photos/c-silva/5830794734/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## absalon (Apr 26, 2009)

Cadaqués









http://www.flickr.com/photos/robert_trebor/5829503911/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## absalon (Apr 26, 2009)

Moià









http://www.flickr.com/photos/baru1951/5729989612/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## absalon (Apr 26, 2009)




----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Beautiful Spain :cheers2:


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Wow! great updates.....thanks.


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Nice picskay:


----------



## pepin0 (Jul 8, 2009)

robhood said:


> Beautiful Catalonia,this is not Spain



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cataluña

*Catalonia is one of the seventeen autonomous communities of the Kingdom of Spain*. Catalonia comprises four provinces: Barcelona, Girona, Lleida and Tarragona. Its capital city is Barcelona. Catalonia covers an area of 32,114 km² and has an official population of 7,535,251.[1] It borders France and Andorra to the north, Aragon to the west, the Valencian Community to the south, and the Mediterranean Sea to the east (580 km coastline). The official languages are Spanish, Catalan and Aranese (Occitan).[2] *Catalonia is legally recognized as a "nationality" of Spain.*

Catalonia is not Spain, is doble Spain :banana:


----------



## jonsa (Jun 27, 2006)

Noooooo, you are right...Catalonia isn't Spain, in fact it's Poland!!


troll^2


----------



## Atomicus (Aug 23, 2011)

Btw, pic of the city hall from Barcelona.

Pic by Enrique Fernandez from Panoramio:
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/20585333


----------



## absalon (Apr 26, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/liopic/6137151640/sizes/l/in/photostream/[/IMG]


----------



## absalon (Apr 26, 2009)




----------



## absalon (Apr 26, 2009)




----------



## Jota (Jun 13, 2005)

Beautiful!


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Figueres*









By me


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Museu Dalí / Figueres*









By me


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice pics....:cheers:


----------



## absalon (Apr 26, 2009)




----------



## absalon (Apr 26, 2009)

SAGRADA FAMILIA










http://www.flickr.com/photos/maywong_photos/6255990311/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Tiramisú (Feb 13, 2007)

Great shot of Sagrada Familia... Thanks for posting, Absalon!


----------



## guille_89uy (Jan 14, 2008)

Uaaaaaauuuuu!


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

Costa Brava


Callella de Parafrugell









Pals









Cadaques, Dali's town









Begur









Tossa


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Fundació Joan Miró, Barcelona*









By me


----------

